# Weeley, Essex - May 6th - 10th 2010



## geraldandannie

Hi

We've just organised our first ever rally! It's at a local site to us, with plenty to see and do. Don't forget your bucket and spade :wink:

Details are here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=253

Go on, get booking. You know it makes sense!

Annie


----------



## LadyJ

I'm coming :lol: we have never been to Clacton on Sea, so reserve a nice big pitch for me G&A as me new van is slightly bigger than me old one, well it will be when we get it :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

We'll come as well as long as it doesn't clash with Newbury show, we are marshaling that so need to go on the Wednesday before.

I've e-mailed Warners to try to find out dates, so we await their reply, I won't put my name on the list until I know.


----------



## geraldandannie

Jac and Jen - thanks for your support.

Jen, I found this:
http://www.motorhomeinfo.co.uk/Buying_Motorhomes/shows.xalter
which shows Newbury being on the 21st - 23rd May 2010. Which is a bit of a bugger (if it's true) since we're already booked out at a family do for that weekend.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

Hi Gerald

Thanks for that, I have looked on Out and About and there is still no info on there at all. I had this reply from Warners:

_Hi Jenny

The new club packs are currently being designed and dates confirmed so all the info you need should be with you in the next couple of weeks._

Hopefully they will be able to confirm those dates, then we can come to your rally as well


----------



## patp

I hope you two realise that it is half term.

Tee hee no not really :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That means that we can't come    

BUT it is just close enough for us to come for the weekend :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Count us in.


----------



## geraldandannie

Tee hee - thanks, Pat. You'll be welcome  

It'll be nice to see MHF chums without travelling 100 miles or more :roll:

Gerald


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hello Gerald and Annie

We have put our names down to support an Essex rally and look forward to an easy route from Romford. 

Makes a change not to travel the length and breadth of the country to meet up with MHF members.

Debbie and Paul


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Debbie and Paul

Sorry for not seeing this sooner  

Thank you for putting your names down. We used to do that journey many times - we used to live in Goodmayes, and had a holiday static caravan up here on the coast. We've covered some miles up the A12 over the years :roll: 

Looking forward to meeting you there.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi Gerald

We are planning to have passed through the area on our coast trip much earlier than May. The 11th of May is Doreen's birthday and its one of the biggies. 

So we can't come. 

Unless you can point out the super nearby attraction that will beat a train ride through the Rockies or a canal boat on one of UKs backwaters which are two of the current options. 

Best of luck with it anyhow.


----------



## rayc

sallytrafic said:


> Hi Gerald
> 
> Unless you can point out the super nearby attraction that will beat a train ride through the Rockies


I think you will find that a train ride from Colchester to Clacton via Thorpe le Soken will surpass anything the rockies has to offer. :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Gerald and Tomorrow. I trust the man flu is getting better. Let's see what tomorrow brings! 

I've just put us down for a place at your rally. But I'll tell you both now, our attendance might be subject to change, as our son, Mark, plans to return to the UK next May, with his family, after three years in Louisiana. We've already withdrawn from the two Germany meets for that reason.

So... fingers crossed. :wink: 

I do wish you both good luck with your first rally.  8)


----------



## joedenise

*Confirming Place*

Hi Gerald & Annie

We've put our names down for the rally as we haven't got anything planned for next May yet!

How do we confirm our attendance?

Joe & Denise

PS It'll be Joe's birthday on 9th!


----------



## hero

*weeley*

Hi Annie

We are new members to this site and in fact haven't actually gone to any rallies before and seem to adventure out on our own.

This rally you are organising is not far from us, we are in Chelmsford.

Could you tell us what we need to do ?

Thanks a mill

Ang & Matt


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Ang and Matt

Thank you for expressing an interest in our little ol' rally 

First of all, go to the rally listing >> click here <<

Then click on the bit that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this standard rally". You then need to fill in a few bits and pieces to give us a little advance information, and you'll need to join the "Rally Group" (follow the instructions on screen).

And that's about it.

You'll get an email to the email address you registered on MHF with, and there's a link in that to click to confirm. Don't worry too much about confirming yet, since we're a long time away from the date. We'll be reminding you nearer the time that you need to confirm.

Joe & Denise - I see you've confirmed without my help :wink:

Gerald & Annie


----------



## dinger

*rallies*

Good morning and a happy new year to you both.

have put our names down for this one , both being expat Essex people
now living in kent.

look forward to meeting you both.

( remind me to mention Jakes the burger place in Sevenkings, or are you going to deny all knowledge of eating a 8oz blow out after a night out at room at the top Ilford )

Dinger


----------



## geraldandannie

LOL - hi Dinger :lol: 

Thanks for putting your name down. It's a lovely site, and there's plenty to do around there. Or you can just come and chill. Sometime soon, we'll start looking at arranging a few bits and pieces for the weekend. Hopefully, the snow will have gone by then.

I'm afraid I'm going to deny all knowledge of Jake's, and although I've heard of, and been past, Room at the Top, I think the establishment catered for a somewhat younger clientele.

It'll be nice to meet you (and everyone else) in early May  

Gerald


----------



## 96299

*Re: rallies*



dinger said:


> Good morning and a happy new year to you both.
> 
> have put our names down for this one , both being expat Essex people
> now living in kent.
> 
> look forward to meeting you both.
> 
> ( remind me to mention Jakes the burger place in Sevenkings, or are you going to deny all knowledge of eating a 8oz blow out after a night out at room at the top Ilford )
> 
> Dinger


Jakes burger joint has always been one of the best around, I even had a good ol session in a pub once when I bumped into the owner and got chatting. Small world it is. 

Now room at the top takes me back Gerald I can tell ya-or maybe I wont. :roll: :lol:

steve


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: rallies*



Chigman said:


> Now room at the top takes me back Gerald I can tell ya-or maybe I wont. :roll: :lol:


I suspect some things are best left unsaid, Steve 

Gerald


----------



## patp

A good part of our mis-spent youth involved sessions in the Room at the Top. Is it still going? We are talking now about the pre Jakes Burger Bar era  In fact I don't think burgers had been invented then :lol: 

Gerald - we lived in Seven Kings when we first got married. Small world ain't it?


----------



## 96299

*Re: rallies*



geraldandannie said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now room at the top takes me back Gerald I can tell ya-or maybe I wont. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect some things are best left unsaid, Steve
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Very wise words.. 8O :lol:

steve


----------



## tich613

Dawn and I are also booked to come on this, we will also be bringing my wifes mum and brother.
I will be bringing some fishing stuff with me so if anyone fancies a go let me know. I know Andy (Dinger) is keen to have a fish.


----------



## sparky_speedy

I spent many a hour at the Room at the Top when I was 16/17 and the small lift to get there.

Didn't get a chance to get to Jakes as my friend's Mum insisted we left before the last dance to get home to Barking before the riff raff left. Spoil sport !

Deb x


----------



## dinger

*essex*

Hi All

Really looking forward to meeting everyone , should be funny talking about my old haunts

Gerald & Annie....ok so you never sampled a burger from jakes..  
you dont know what your missing.Nothing has ever come close.

Chigman....room at the top....The Lacey Lady.... The Cauliflower Happy days, then there was the pie & Mash shop at the Fiddlers ....mmmmmm

Romford Market was always a top place to shop and remember buying my Ben Sherman button down shirts from Byrites opposite the brewery when at certain times the smell of hops would waft all around you. Sadly i was just a bit young to see the days of live stock for sale in the market place.

I do remember a trader by the name of RON SAINT that use to have such banter with the potential customers it was an education on hard selling.That man could sell sand to the arabs !

My dear old mum bought a radio once the size of a siutcase with some of the house keeping, never forget my dads face as i tried to take the blame for buying such a useless item.

Titch...i do hold aspirations of catching a decent fish, especially Roach or Tench on the pole.


----------



## 96299

*Re: essex*



dinger said:


> Hi All
> 
> Really looking forward to meeting everyone , should be funny talking about my old haunts
> 
> Gerald & Annie....ok so you never sampled a burger from jakes..
> you dont know what your missing.Nothing has ever come close.
> 
> Chigman....room at the top....The Lacey Lady.... The Cauliflower Happy days, then there was the pie & Mash shop at the Fiddlers ....mmmmmm
> 
> Romford Market was always a top place to shop and remember buying my Ben Sherman button down shirts from Byrites opposite the brewery when at certain times the smell of hops would waft all around you. Sadly i was just a bit young to see the days of live stock for sale in the market place.
> 
> I do remember a trader by the name of RON SAINT that use to have such banter with the potential customers it was an education on hard selling.That man could sell sand to the arabs !
> 
> My dear old mum bought a radio once the size of a siutcase with some of the house keeping, never forget my dads face as i tried to take the blame for buying such a useless item.
> 
> Titch...i do hold aspirations of catching a decent fish, especially Roach or Tench on the pole.


Hi Dinger

Blimey-all them names take me back. 8O I used to work in romford brewery in the eighties as a contractor doing shut downs and the like, and I used to live just around the corner from the pie and mash shop at the merry fiddlers. 

Thanks for the memories, I think you used most of the haunts that I used to frequent. :roll:

steve

ps sorry to Gerald and others for going way way off topic, but just couldn't resist.


----------



## dinger

*Essex*

Apologies for the diversion, but just a last word for Steve Chigman.,

I lived just off Whalebone lane near Mayfield timber, went to Triptons
school ( Robert clack comp in my day) Ate fish and chips in the golden Fish ( still do ) and played pool in the Merry Fiddlers whilst the young ladies entertained the varied audience by removing articles of clothing in a very provocative manner.

My dad use to tell me he saw Max Bygraves play the fiddlers when it was a bit more respectable,

Oh went in Bowlers Angling when keith Bowler started the business,sadly no longer with us and the business was taken over by Bromages, of Green Lane fame.

Lastly the Hinds head at chadwell heath is now no longer.


----------



## geraldandannie

No apologies necessary.

Since we were in our 40s when we emigrated from East Ham to Goodmayes, most of these places weren't on our visiting list. We've frequented the Standard Bearer by Goodmayes station, and most of the Indian restaurants in the area. A lot of our socialising was done in house, since we had teenage children.

I used to work in Romford (and lived there for a short time) so I know the market (and most of the pubs) very well.

Gerald


----------



## patp

Those were the days!

The Green Gate at Newbury Park was a favourite of ours. The resident group in there were fantastic. It used to get so packed that you couldn't lift your arm to sip your drink! Made for a cheap night out though :lol:


----------



## dinger

*rallies*

Use to work right opposite Goodmayes station, above a travel agents and next to a dentist.......every hour we had one of his victims enquiring if they were in the right place.

I still go back to the area on occassion and it always leaves me somewhat sad how it has changed for the worst, just looks run down , but i suppose that goes for a lot of places viewed through my nostalga glasses. 

Romford market was a great place though, as it was so varied and full of characters. .... Good pubs too, until binge drinking came into vogue.


----------



## dawnwynne

I'm provisional going to book Roger and I to attend this rally...it sounds like fun. We couldn't make it to the new years eve one as the wiring in our mh was a bit of a mess...but it's almost sorted now...and by then surely we'll have gotten our feet a bit wet!! oh we will need ehu if it's available please.


----------



## 96299

*Re: Essex*



dinger said:


> Apologies for the diversion, but just a last word for Steve Chigman.,
> 
> I lived just off Whalebone lane near Mayfield timber, went to Triptons
> school ( Robert clack comp in my day) Ate fish and chips in the golden Fish ( still do ) and played pool in the Merry Fiddlers whilst the young ladies entertained the varied audience by removing articles of clothing in a very provocative manner.
> 
> My dad use to tell me he saw Max Bygraves play the fiddlers when it was a bit more respectable,
> 
> Oh went in Bowlers Angling when keith Bowler started the business,sadly no longer with us and the business was taken over by Bromages, of Green Lane fame.
> 
> Lastly the Hinds head at chadwell heath is now no longer.


Hi dinger

Small world. I used to live in Trefgarne road just off of Marston Ave which is just at the back of the swimming pool which I remember being built. I would have gone to Robert Clack if I didn't move away when I was ten years old.
Funnily enough, an Aunt of mine lives just above the Kimling Chinese takeaway opposite the petrol garage in Whalebone Lane.
 I too used to do the Merry Fiddlers pub bit with the ol "Jack The Rippers" performing when I was a young'n.  and always used to eat in what I considered to be one of the best around- the golden fish bar. By the way, do you remember Sudders fish bar? I think I spelt that right, it was right opposite the Merry Fiddlers.
I just noticed in the last month or so that the Hinds head at chadwell heath had closed. Its sad, to many pubs are going this way, Me and my family were always Tollgate drinkers years ago, but even that is not the same anymore.

It's been a few years since I went into Bowlers but didn't know that Bromages had taken them over, when was this? Nowdays, specialist tackle in Collier Row is the place I go to. 

steve


----------



## dinger

*Re: Essex*

Evening Steve,

Blimmey Trefgarne, i use to hang around with aload of kids from Heath park and remember when up the road from my mate Colin Abbott , there was a member of a pop band called Flintlock.

We use to play footy near the boiler house or on the green opposite the shops on the Heath Park estate.

My first proper pint was purchased in the Ship & anchor , and later retired to where my mate was the bar man in the Three Travellers.

Yes i use to go in Sudders fish shop when i got off the 87 from Barking, that was opposite the booking office for DIX coaches.

Spent alot of my youth/ 6 week holidays over the Chase Dagenham fishing for Crusian Carp, Bream and Tench , with my Seadly match rod.

Not the prettiest of places to grow up but we were always happy and always out exploring on our bikes right up to Ongar , where we would catch Chubb and Perch in the Roding.

In my youth we often went in my 850 mini up to the Retreat to see if the posh girls would talk to us. 8O

Small world

Dinger


----------



## 96299

Dinger- You have a private message mate.  

steve


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi Gerald

Now I know you sent an email to confirm attendance to this rally but who knows what happened to it. How do I confirm? 

Edited because I forgot to ask whether it is okay to arrive on the Friday and leave on the Sunday? I presume so...just checking


----------



## clianthus

Hi dawnwynne

I have confirmed you on the rally list, but sorry I can't answer your question about leaving and arrival times.

I'm sure Gerald will see this soon and answer your question.


----------



## tich613

Hi all,
not long now until the rallie, will anyone else be bringing fishing tackle with them??


----------



## geraldandannie

clianthus said:


> I'm sure Gerald will see this soon and answer your question.


Bing! Here I am (albeit a bit late  )

Apologies for not seeing this, Dawn. Arrival days are fine with us.

Just a point of interest. There is an automatic barrier stopping entry to the campsite. If anyone needs a card to be able to come and go as they please, they can be borrowed / hired / appropriated from the office (there is a £5 or £10 deposit), but the office closes at around 5pm I think. If anyone is arriving later than that, they'll need to ring us so we can come and let them in. All this stuff will be in a downloadable handout, available in a week or so.

Gerald


----------



## PAT4NEIL

tich613 said:


> Hi all,
> not long now until the rallie, will anyone else be bringing fishing tackle with them??


I think we might be, depending on the weather as we tend to be fairweather fishermen/women


----------



## locovan

We arrive on Polling day so who will be sitting up waiting for the result :roll:


----------



## dawnwynne

geraldandannie said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Gerald will see this soon and answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Bing! Here I am (albeit a bit late  )
> 
> Apologies for not seeing this, Dawn. Arrival days are fine with us.
> 
> Just a point of interest. There is an automatic barrier stopping entry to the campsite. If anyone needs a card to be able to come and go as they please, they can be borrowed / hired / appropriated from the office (there is a £5 or £10 deposit), but the office closes at around 5pm I think. If anyone is arriving later than that, they'll need to ring us so we can come and let them in. All this stuff will be in a downloadable handout, available in a week or so.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Glad those days work...actually forgot all about that question and was just going to show up anyway! :lol: :lol:

We'll definetly be after 5pm as I work till then...so will need your number to get in...I will wait semi-patiently for the handout! Getting excited now...my first ever rally and the chance to meet some of you that I've been talking to for so long....bring it on!! :lol:

Oh and I almost forgot to ask...is there ehu? Please say there is...not sure we'd make it a full weekend without it!!


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Gerald,
We have just realised that it the open day at Sara's college on the same weekend as your rally. As she has to attend all day it means we will be unable to make it after all. Please could I ask you to remove us from the list.
Sorry about that, we were quite looking forward to a rally that was not too far away.
Colin and Sara


----------



## geraldandannie

camoyboy said:


> we will be unable to make it after all. Please could I ask you to remove us from the list.


I'm sorry you can't make it, Colin / Sara. I've removed you from the list.



camoyboy said:


> Sorry about that, we were quite looking forward to a rally that was not too far away.


That's why we proposed this rally - there didn't seem to be much happening in our neck of the woods. Hopefully, next time you'll be able to make it 

Gerald


----------



## patp

sorry I don't seem to have confirmed :roll: 

We should make it for the Friday night and Saturday if that is ok?

The Merry Fiddlers was a haunt of Chris's (Price) back in the day. He lived in Rainham Road South. I lived in The Heathway and used to go over the Chase to ride horses at old Mr Garrett's place. It is still there and run by his daughter in law now I believe.

Pat (nee Leaney)


----------



## geraldandannie

patp said:


> We should make it for the Friday night and Saturday if that is ok?


No problem, Pat. I'll confirm you now.

Gerald


----------



## joedenise

i'll be taking my rod with me but don't take it to seriously.

joe


----------



## Coulstock

locovan said:


> We arrive on Polling day so who will be sitting up waiting for the result :roll:


I'd hoped Gerald was providing a polling booth - all the voting options are not required - well at least not by me !!!!

Harry


----------



## geraldandannie

Coulstock said:


> I'd hoped Gerald was providing a polling booth - all the voting options are not required - well at least not by me !!!!


LOL - we could have an MHF polling day, with me as the official counter. Can't promise to count those papers spoiled by voting for the wrong party, though :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Just a little reminder, since it's now appeared as the "next rally".

Anyone else for a weekend in North Essex? We've got a guided walk planned, and there's an info sheet being prepared (by me  ) which will be available to be downloaded some time in the next couple of days. Buses and trains nearby, pub 5 minutes walk away, fishing lake, etc etc blah blah.

Gerald


----------



## Coulstock

geraldandannie said:


> Just a little reminder, since it's now appeared as the "next rally".
> 
> Anyone else for a weekend in North Essex? We've got a guided walk planned, and there's an info sheet being prepared (by me  ) which will be available to be downloaded some time in the next couple of days. Buses and trains nearby, pub 5 minutes walk away, fishing lake, etc etc blah blah.
> 
> Gerald


Gerald

Looking forward to seeing your info sheet and of course the rally

Harry


----------



## dinger

*Essex rally*

Will be arriving early evening on Thursday....  with fishing gear  ....in anticipation of catching something .. :lol:


----------



## locovan

Gerald is this on a proper site and if so could we arrive Wed night only asking as we are travelling from portsmouth now and have to find a place to camp wed night.


----------



## artona

Hi Mavis

If you go to the link on the rally details it says it has normal camping, albeit a bit more expensive

stew


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning Mavis... long time no see!

Try the link...

http://www.homesteadlake.co.uk/rally_field.htm

Good morning Gerald and Annie...

Just to confirm a previous chat... My appointment is Tuesday, can't drive until Friday 8O , see you then  !


----------



## clive1821

Hi, we have also booked up and this is our first time going to a rally...


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Essex rally*

Sorry I'm a bit late to this. I've been away (painting a chalet :roll: ), and we've been having internet problems at home. Hopefully, the new expensive whizz-bang router I now have will keep us connected 



dinger said:


> Will be arriving early evening on Thursday with fishing gear in anticipation of catching something .. :lol:


Look forward to seeing you. Unfortunately, I'm not a fisherman, so I've no idea whether the fishing is any good or not :?

Harry - look forward to seeing you again. No bingo at this rally :wink:

Mavis - I think it would be best to try and book onto the 'proper' campsite for Wednesday evening. We won't be arriving until late Thursday morning-ish, so I don't think the rally field will be open until we're there.

Norman - good luck with the appointment. Looking forward to seeing you again. It's been such a long time :lol:

Clive - thanks for putting your name down. I hope your first rally experience with us won't be traumatic :wink: I've sent you a PM about arrival time.

Gerald


----------



## dinger

*Re: Essex rally*



dinger said:


> er"]Will be arriving early evening on Thursday with fishing gear in anticipation of catching something .. :lol:


Look forward to seeing you. Unfortunately, I'm not a fisherman, so I've no idea whether the fishores ing is any good or not :?

or mores the question , is dinger capable of catching the b***dy
things..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyway titch will be there and he catches loads of fish,........so he told me.... 

looking forward to seeing everyone.
dinger & lady dinger...


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello Gerald and Annie

Looking forward to it now, should be arriving Thursday evening.

I did send you a pm re my change of username and confirmation of attendance to the meet, hope you got it.

Pat


----------



## artona

*Re: Essex rally*



geraldandannie said:


> Harry - look forward to seeing you again. No bingo at this rally :wink:
> 
> Gerald


NO BINGO!!!!!!!!! phewwwwwwwwwwwwwww

stew


----------



## 96299

*Re: Essex rally*



dinger said:


> dinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> er"]Will be arriving early evening on Thursday with fishing gear in anticipation of catching something .. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing you. Unfortunately, I'm not a fisherman, so I've no idea whether the fishores ing is any good or not :?
> 
> or mores the question , is dinger capable of catching the b***dy
> things..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyway titch will be there and he catches loads of fish,........so he told me....
> 
> looking forward to seeing everyone.
> dinger & lady dinger...
Click to expand...

And I will be waiting for the fishing report when you return matey :roll:

Tight lines Andy 8)

Steve


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Gerald

We should be arriving between 2-3 pm on Friday afternoon. 

Paul is bringing his fishing gear so we live in hope of something being caught.

I presume you're laying on the good weather to show everyone how sunny Essex is !!

Deb (and Paul) x


----------



## patp

Will be arriving on Friday night as working :roll: 

See you there!

Chris and Pat


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry for not replying earlier - we're having huge internet problems, and our '3' dongle connection is one bar if we're lucky  

Hopefully, all will be sorted soon.

Pat - I did receive your PM. I thought I'd replied, or maybe I tried to :evil: 

Deb - we're at the Sunshine Coast - of course it's going to be sunny :wink:

See you, Pat  

Gerald


----------



## dawnwynne

We should be arriving Friday afternoon as I have taken the day off. Gerald I do hope there EHUs? Can we please have one if there is...otherwise we will probably be in the dark...nothing unusual for me I might add! :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Yes, there are EHUs, according to the info in the Rally Section...


----------



## dawnwynne

Brill....thanks Norm


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi,

we have completed the necessary link and will be attending from friday afternoon until sunday - it will be our first rally so really looking forward to it.

Glenn and kelly


----------



## wackywyco

Hi.hope to be with you mid morning Friday and leaving Sunday PM.
Jan' n Richard :wink:


----------



## joedenise

Also our first MHF Rally. We'll be arriving Friday evening and leaving Sunday.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Joe & Denise


----------



## geraldandannie

UncleNorm said:


> Yes, there are EHUs, according to the info in the Rally Section...


Strictly speaking, there are hookups, but there are only a couple, and they have been reserved already.

If anyone is desperate for a hookup for charging, they could borrow ours for a couple of hours.

Sorry for any misunderstanding.

Still with huge internet problems (no connection at all at home, so I'm on a '3' dongle that has minimal signal strength). Apologies if I'm late in replying.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

> Sorry for any misunderstanding.


Thanks for the clarification, Gerald. Don't feel bad about it!


----------



## geraldandannie

The information sheet is ready!

I did intend to make it look prettier, but since we seem to have a small window of opportunity where we have internet access, I thought I'd better post it up here now.

All information is correct to the best of our knowledge, etc etc.

We're really looking forward to this now.

Gerald


----------



## locovan

Well done you two that all sounds great :wink: Gerald i like the kissing gate idea :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

*E X C U S E ...... M E....!* But I've got half of page 2 missing! :roll: Where is it?

Gord... you've got one line and a bit on *PLEASURE...*

_*There is a very local pub (The Black Boy) about 5 minutes' walk from the campsite entrance...*_

... and half a page on torture...

_*a walk in the local area, a distance of just over 5 miles..... we will both be leading another walk...*_

... but I _*do*_ like the nibbles bit...

_*Please bring cheese and/or nibbles to share and whatever you want to drink.*_

I especially like your offer of drink... _*whatever you want to drink.*_

Thank you so much... and good luck!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

Sounds great Gerald....got to put my thinking cap on for the nibbles...but I'll come up with something!

Looking forward to it....I'd better find some good walking shoes by the sound of it! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

We still have a few who have put their names down, but haven't as yet confirmed their attendance:

Woofer
smurfinguk
RedSonja
wotsit
Toddles
artona
twoofakind

If you could confirm one way or t'other please, so we know who's coming and who ain't :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Coulstock

Gerald

Sorry - as a 'late' booker I may have missed the EHU request - is it too late to request a hook up ??

Thanks

Harry


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Harry

Sorry. There are just a few hookups available on the rally field, but I'm afraid they've all been nabbed now.

If you need to recharge your batteries or something, you could borrow ours for a while during the day.

Gerald


----------



## Coulstock

Gerald

Sorry - my misunderstanding - thought the rally briefing page said 'EHU- Y' when I booked on 16/4/10 

Please cancel us

See you again

Harry


----------



## geraldandannie

Coulstock said:


> Please cancel us


Done. Hope to see you somewhere else :wink:

Gerald


----------



## artona

geraldandannie said:


> We still have a few who have put their names down, but haven't as yet confirmed their attendance:
> 
> Woofer
> smurfinguk
> RedSonja
> wotsit
> Toddles
> artona
> twoofakind
> 
> If you could confirm one way or t'other please, so we know who's coming and who ain't :wink:
> 
> Gerald


artona is confirmed


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Stew.

I've just realised in my rush to take advantage of a short window in a failing internet connection, I missed off my phone number from the document 

It is: 07933 532402. The new document attached has this added.

Just a reminder - if you're going to arrive after the office has closed, please let me know (either in this thread, or in a PM), and you'll need to ring me when you arrive so I can come and let you through the barrier.

Gerald


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Gerald

We will be there at about 8pm on Thursday evening.

Will ring you to let you know when we are there, so you can let us in.

Pat


----------



## geraldandannie

Just something else to add to your information overload :roll:

I'm attaching a satellite image of the campsite. If you want to explore the map, here's a link:

<< clickety click >>

Latecomers will find the way in to the office and shop area blocked, but the campsite and rally field is a right turn just before the caravans on display. After the barrier, the track leads behind the shop, office and workshop, and you'll see the campsite ahead of you and the shower / toilet / disposal block in front of you.

Turn left, and you'll see the gate to the rally field straight ahead of you, with sounds of much merriment beyond.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

I don't know why I can't just leave you alone to make your way there :roll:

Google Street View has a picture of the campsite entrance, probably taken early in the morning with the barrier halfway across. The track to the campsite is to the right just after the wooden shed in the foreground.

Ain't technology wonderful?

Gerald


----------



## Toddles

Sorry for delay in replying, have been leaving it until we know for certain, but unfortunately we will not be able to join you on this rally. Look forward to seeing you in the future.

Tony & Cally


----------



## RedSonja

Gerald can you confirm me please. I thought I was but obviously I wasnt  

Will be arriving about 7 - 8pm on the Friday and am looking forward to it immensly.

Sonja


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks for the maps Gerald....I'll call you when we get lost! :wink: :lol: 

As a woman I can't read maps...I go with my intuition...that's led me to some interesting places! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello again!

Tony and Cally - sorry you can't make it. Hope to see you sometime in the future.

Sonja - will confirm you in a mo. "Looking forward to it immensely"? I hope we don't disappoint - no pressure  

Dawn - if you're going with intuition, we'll see you a week on Wednesday then :wink: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## dawnwynne

Yes, we should be back from the Isle of Wight by then! :wink: :lol:


----------



## tich613

Looking forward to it now, I am just sorting out the fishing stuff as I am sure Andy (Dinger) challenged me a competition during a few glasses of wine and beer the last time we met at a rallie!!


----------



## dinger

*Fishing*

Titch ......i do not remember any such comment whilst participating
in light refreshment... :lol:

Just working out tactics now on how to get through the ice on the lake with my very light tackle ( stop giggling at the back) whilst you old carp boys send out a radio controlled boat with drug enhanced bait to woo those big ole commons.... 8O  :lol:

Tight lines......

Dinger


----------



## locovan

We are already here in the camp site and it is lovely peaceful and quiet with the ducks and rooks.
Just had a walk about.
We are on a super pitch so I will have to leave the luxury behind tomorrow and rough it with you all.
See you all tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Dinks123

Well this will be our first rally...hope to meet some really nice people!!!


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Dinks!



> hope to meet some really nice people


You'll have to wait until AuntieSandra and I get there on Friday!! :lol:

Oh, a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts from me... You crept in whilst my back was turned! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dinks123

Thanks....the party starts when we get together!


----------



## geraldandannie

Dinks123 said:


> Well this will be our first rally...hope to meet some really nice people!!!


Errr ... have you booked? You're not on my list.

You need to go to the rally page << here >> and reserve your place, by filling in the details on the page after clicking on the "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally" link.

Gerald

_Edit: sorry I didn't see this before - internet playing up AGAIN!_


----------



## geraldandannie

geraldandannie said:


> Errr ... have you booked? You're not on my list.


The confusion has been resolved by PM :wink:

Gerald


----------



## dawnwynne

The more the merrier. Have fun today all those that can make it....roll on Friday!


----------



## artona

what time are you gettign there Gerald. We will be setting off soon. 

We decided to make a week of it and we have been staying at one of our favourite sites up the road in Ipswich but shooting portraits in Clacton all week.

Customers we have had not had chance to see for 4 or 5 years since we left this area were really pleased to see us, made us come over all sentimental. 

Jessica and Shona enjoyed a great day on the clacton beach on Tuesday but Shona was sad that Magic City had lost the play area she used to take our other children to when they were little.........

Looking forward to seeing you all 

stew


----------



## locovan

The sun is shining here in Essex and the birds are singing the ducks are in the lake come on hurry up you lot and get here xxx


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> what time are you gettign there Gerald.


Hi Stew

I don't know if you've set off already, but we won't be getting there until lunchtime at the earliest, I would say. Give us time to set up, so you can arrive after 2pm.



locovan said:


> The sun is shining here in Essex and the birds are singing


Indeed it is and they are, Mavis. They don't call this the Essex Sunshine Coast for nothing :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## clive1821

May I thank gerald and Anne for all their work in putting togeather this rally, first time we have been to a rally, the site was very nice, friendly people, weather well!!! tipical for the UK :lol: will be looking forward to comeing again....thanks both..

Clive & Di


----------



## patp

And I second that!


----------



## locovan

I agree they worked hard to arrange their first Rally and it was great.
The site was very good as we arrived Wednesday and got a pitch very easy for a night.
The lake was so pretty and the Camping shop on site does a trade including taking money from me.(We wont talk about Ray buying a kiddies sleeping bag just because it had dogs on it and then wondered why he couldnt get in it. :roll: 
Thankyou all for your great company and hope we soon meet up again :wink:


----------



## Alemo

Thanks Gerald and Annie,

Very good site, nice place to be and the company was great.

Cozy tents for a cheese and wine get together.

The weather? well this is the UK.

Alec


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks Gerald and Annie,

It was a great weekend even with the cold weather. It was very nice to meet everyone and hope we can all meet up again very soon.

Thanks again Gerald and Annie you did a terrific job!


----------



## RedSonja

Yes Thanks to Gerald and Annie good first rally. 

Maybe we can do it again. Nice location even if I didnt get out much. Loved the lodges and some had hot tubs. The local pub was very nice too.

Safe driving to all those still there and hope to see some of you soon.

Sonja


----------



## sparky_speedy

Thanks to Gerald and Annie for a lovely rally. It was a good site albeit a bit wet and windy for Paul to do any fishing. Never mind, the cheese and wine in the tents went down well. 

Hope top see you all again soon. 

Deb and Paul x


----------



## joedenise

Thanks Gerald and Annie

A good weekend and Saturday's cheese and wine evening was very enjoyable.

Denise & Joe


----------



## PAT4NEIL

\Hello

Just got back, and we enjoyed good weather on sunday pm and Monday am, it always the way isnt it.

Thank you Gerald and Annie for a great rally, the field was great and the toilet and showers were excellent.

It was really great meeting and making new friends a very enjoyable weekend. Shame we didnt get to fish but the lake looked pretty.

Regards to everyone 

Pat and Neil


----------



## dawnwynne

If anyone can tell me how to find the rally picture gallery...I have some photos I can put up of the Rally.


----------



## joedenise

Don't know why you couldn't or didn't fish, I found it great. Caught a couple of carp in a couple of hours.

Joe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dinger

*clacton*

Arrived home safely from a great weekend . Thanks to Gerald and Annie for finding a first class venue.

Dinger


----------



## 96299

joedenise said:


> Don't know why you couldn't or didn't fish, I found it great. Caught a couple of carp in a couple of hours.
> 
> Joe :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought this too when reading. :roll: Come on you so called fishermen, what exactly did you catch ?

steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the thanks, guys, and may we also thank you for supporting us. We had a really good time, despite the questionable weather. We met some old chums, and met some great people we've not met before.

A very special thank you should go to Neil and Pat for kindly offering to host the cheese and wine 'do' (and the Sunday cut-down do) in their lovely tent, and thanks to Richard and Mandy for lending their tent too for the Saturday night. It made such a huge difference. Lessons to be learnt there, I think.



dawnwynne said:


> If anyone can tell me how to find the rally picture gallery...I have some photos I can put up of the Rally.


You can't find it because I haven't created it yet :roll: I'm going to try now, although I'm dongling because my landline broadband ain't working. As soon as I do it, I'll post the link in here.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

The Weeley album is:

:: here ::

There's nowt in it yet since I haven't had chance to download my photos yet. Hopefully, later today ...

Gerald


----------



## dinger

*weeley*



Chigman said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why you couldn't or didn't fish, I found it great. Caught a couple of carp in a couple of hours.
> 
> Joe :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this too when reading. :roll: Come on you so called fishermen, what exactly did you catch ?
> 
> steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve

Just to put your mind at rest , Titch and his brother in law Steve had a couple of Carp 6 - 8 lb , whilst yours truly made my aquanitence with my pole that hadn't been used for 9 years..... :roll:

So i it was some small Roach and a Perch for me.... :lol:

And a smiddgen of Hypofermia.... 8O ....but a nice setting with plenty of ducks for company.


----------



## UncleNorm

It is with great pleasure that AuntieSandra and I echo the sentiments of those gone before...  

The location was probably the best site we've been on for a rally...  

The people, friends from the past and new ones too, joined in spirit to create a very pleasant occasion; Gerald and Annie should be weeley proud of their efforts and the success they enjoyed. If they choose to host another rally at Weeley, we'll be there!!


----------



## tich613

Thanks to all for a really good rallie expecially Gerald and Annie. It was nice meeting up with some new people and some I already new.
I will upload our photos on the weeley photo page.


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks once again for the lovely comments.

I've uploaded a few photos into the album, but since we're still struggling with the landline broadband, I won't upload any photos via the dongle just yet. But there's some interesting ones from Saturday night to come 

We'll definitely be doing another rally there next year - maybe one over the Whitsun bank holiday (give the weather chance to warm up :? )

Gerald


----------

